# Night latched?



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

What is it? Is it the little notch on the end of the dog on my mb550's? I keep seeing the term and just wondering.

Steve


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll leave this to the trappers, but I believe it is altering your trap to have a hair trigger.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

stevec said:


> What is it? Is it the little notch on the end of the dog on my mb550's? I keep seeing the term and just wondering.
> 
> Steve


Theres a couple different things I do to the steel bracelets to night latch mine. Most folks that don't modify their traps much just file a notch in the top of the pan notch for night latching.

The reason for this is that it levels the pan more with the trap jaws and eliminates pan travel or creep. When an animal steps down on a night latched trap--- its foot is down in the trap and the result is often a good leg or high pad catch.

When I night latch a trap--- I use a file to make sure the trigger end of the dog is perfectly square. Then I'll file a notch in the top of the pan notch. To finish setting the pan to jaw height--- I use a pair of channel locks to adjust the dog base in or out.

awprint:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

catcapper is right. Night latch is filing a small notch that the trap's dog will sit in. there are 2 advantages to doing this. one, like catcapper said is to eliminate overtravel and make the pan flat. the second is, when setting trap, you will hear an audible click, at which point the pan is set to the same spot every time. makes it easier to get the same set up every time.

here is before (notice the rounded corner)



here is a pic of a night latch (notice how nice and flat it sits now):


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great illustration.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you much gents. That is what I thought it was. DesertGhost, that is a great set of pics.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures, it shows exactly what I need to do to some of my new traps.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Clever...pays to listen to people smarter than me. I'm very particular about adjusting my traps, but have never done this. What I do know is a spend a lot of time studying the profile of the dog and latch with my finger under the jaws, but over the pan. ...I also have to rest-set a lot in the field. ...Will start doing this. Good pics for us visual learners.


----------

